# Making cans look like barrels with DH slingshot



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Tried to get them in a row, but just cant do it while the cam is on  .. I shoot at toothpicks to help make cans an easier target. Distance 10m






Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting buddy, love the background sounds


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Love your vids Duck...


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I thought 0:35 was a really, really wayward shot at first. Had to rewind it.
Nice shooting, bud.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Good shooting buddy, love the background sounds


Thanks, the birds or the persistent wind? 



AZ Stinger said:


> Love your vids Duck...


Thanks, Bud



All Buns Glazing said:


> I thought 0:35 was a really, really wayward shot at first. Had to rewind it.
> Nice shooting, bud.


Thanks, are you talking about what appeared to be ammo flying across the screen? those were cherry blossoms blowing by, I had to make a double take a few times 

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> > Good shooting buddy, love the background sounds
> ...


Yep, I mean birds.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

use the force . . . nice vid mr. LGD , a lot better than i wouldve done


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Imperial said:


> use the force . . . nice vid mr. LGD , a lot better than i wouldve done


Thanks, though I wish that turned out like times before, it is still a beneficial practice even if you can't get it. Like we all know shooting at smaller targets make it easier to hit bigger ones ( well, should at least )

LGD


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Good shooting!! really tough targets LGD, a very good training ! btw your vids are very inspiring ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Arturito said:


> Good shooting!! really tough targets LGD, a very good training ! btw your vids are very inspiring ...
> Cheers
> Arturo


Thanks, my friend.

By the way, I am looking forward to seeing you earn your badge.

LGD


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice shooting duckster the great toothpick hunter!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You're a really good shot, Duckman. Pretty soon lighting matches will be child's play for you. If you can get the wind to stop, that is. I always like your vids.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> You're a really good shot, Duckman. Pretty soon lighting matches will be child's play for you. If you can get the wind to stop, that is. I always like your vids.


Thanks DH,, that slingshot helps too ... Yeah, that wind is a PITA sometimes, and where my living quarters are, we are in a wind tunnel.

LGD


----------

